# Dog Grooming



## Luckymax (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are all well. I have been battling with doing a dog grooming course for a long while now. Well, to be honest it's not a battle but just can't afford the £3000 approx course fees upfront, hence haven't been able to do it. 

I groom my own dog, Max and cat, Lucky and clip their nails. I know it's not the same ... I'm accessible to getting to Central London and live in the Camberley area. If there is anyone who is reading this and can offer me on the job training or if you have any ideas I haven't thought of I'd be really grateful. Much appreciated


----------

